# 2005 Altima Dash Diagnostic



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys I'm wondering how I can make the dash on the 05 alty go into diagnostic mode. (Where all the lights come on, the gauges move the full length and all of that)

Thanks
SKD_Tech


----------

